# Match your favorite composers to artworks



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi! When answering this thread: Describe the Music of your Favorite Composer(s) we also asked ourselves what artworks could best describe our favourite composers. Different answers have comed to mind, so we decided to make this new thread. There are no rules, just match your favourite composers to the artworks (of any kind, from any time) that can best describe them in your personal view and the emotions they give you. Possibly, describe why you have chosen those artworks in particular. Write the name of the painting and put a link. There are no right or wrong answers.

1) Vivaldi: Still Life with a Lobster by Jan Davidsz de Heem (1643)
https://pixels.com/featured/still-l...-jan-davidsz-de-heem-jan-davidsz-de-heem.html

This was not an easy one. Vivaldi to me communicates exuberance, oddity, abundance and also it makes me think of nature. What is more odd and abundant than a dutch still life?

2) Bach: Bernini's ecstasy of Saint Teresa d'Avila (1647-1652)
https://www.picturesfromitaly.com/u...anta-maria-della-vittoria-rome.jpg?1532348853

Bach to me is highly spiritual, intricate, complex, immense, exactly like this artwork.

3) Mozart: Madonna del Belvedere by Raphael (1506)
https://www.arteworld.it/wp-content...na-del-Belvedere-Raffaello-Sanzio-analisi.png

Raphael's work is classic, perfect, sublime, like Mozart, delicate, sweet, gracious. But it is also affectionate and sensitive, inspired, spontaneus, the figures are very natural, also we find nature in the wonderful landscape. It is a work "inspired by God". The face of the Madonna, inspired by Leonardo, is witty, intelligent, a bit "malicious". Like our Mozart!

4) Beethoven: The Body of Abel Found by Adam and Eve by William Blake (c.1826)
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a8/Blake-Abel.jpg

This one was the most difficult to match for me. I would compare Beethoven to Michelangelo, because his style it titanic, massive, monumental. The problem is Michelangelo is not very expressive, so I've chosen this instead. There is all the surprise and shock and fatalism present in Beethoven and it's very visionary and related to God.

5) Tchaikovsky: Ophelia by John William Waterhouse (1894)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ophelia_(John_William_Waterhouse)#/media/File:Ophelia_1894.jpg

This Ophelia in particular makes me think of Tchaikovsky. It's beautiful and romantic like his melodies, there is fantasy, there are flowers and even a lake for the swans ahahah. But just like in Tchaikovsky, there is darkness and sadness. The colours are not so bright, we see the calm Ophelia chilling near the calm water, but we know how it's gonna end... (with the death of Ophelia).

6) Shostakovich: No. 5, 1948 by Jackson Pollock
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No._5,_1948#/media/File:No._5,_1948.jpg

I have chosen this particular Pollock because I find its lines sophisticated, yet the dark colours communicate to me deep thoughts, complex feelings, anxiety, darkness and sadness. Just like Shostakovich's music.

7) Stravinsky: Composition VII by Kandinsky (1913)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compo...e:Vassily_Kandinsky,_1913_-_Composition_7.jpg

I have chosen this painting by the father of abstract art, not only because it is abstract and avant-garde, but also weird, crazy, complex yet expressive just like Stravinsky's music. I know Stravinsky didn't mean to be expressive, but he is to me!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Lovely idea.

*Please link to the images like Amadea did. If you choose to have them show up in the thread instead, make sure you do that by linking to an external site (via the [ img ] picture url [ /img ] mechanism, without the space), for copyright reasons.*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This may be a little bit obscure, but the first movement of Erik Satie's Descriptions Automatiques, titled In A Boat, sounds like Paul Klee's Twittering Machine.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twittering_Machine#/media/Fileie_Zwitscher-Maschine_(Twittering_Machine).jpg

I would compare Morton Feldman's Rothko Chapel to a Rothko painting, but he already did.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rothko_Chapel#/media/File:Rothko_chapel_interior.jpg


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I compare Respighi to three paintings by Botticelli.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Penderecki to Zdzisław Beksiński









Hindemith to cubism









Janáček to Joža Úprka


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

If you want you can add non-classical composers as well of course.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

As I stated in my thread, I compare Mozart to Jackson Pollock. The bright bold colors of both artists matched with my impression of spirituality from the two of them is the commonality I see.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Jacck said:


> Penderecki to Zdzisław Beksiński
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, very interesting choices. I like them all, but the last one surprised me with its calm, I didn't know the painter.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> As I stated in my thread, I compare Mozart to Jackson Pollock. The bright bold colors of both artists matched with my impression of spirituality from the two of them is the commonality I see.


Is there a particular painting you like to associate with Mozart?  Abstractism is an interesting choice, as many abstract artists were inspired by music. Kandinsky, the father of abstract art, had a very strong relationship with music and he tried to "paint music". His art was very spiritual too. Also Mark Rothko was inspired by Mozart.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> I compare Respighi to three paintings by Botticelli.


Oh yes, Respighi's _Botticelli Triptych_ 
https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4647149

Quite a few instances like this - like Liszt's _Totentanz_, Mussorgsky's _Pictures at an Exhibition_, Ravel's _Gaspard de la Nuit_, Reger's _Böcklin Suite_, Nielsen's _2nd Symphony_, Lubos Fiser's _15 Pictures after Dürer's Apocalypse_, Schuller's _Seven Studies after Paul Klee_, Schurmann's _Six Studies of Francis Bacon_, Ciurlionis' and Schönberg's production of music and paintings in general, and so on.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Philip Glass, Roy Lichtenstein

http://http://www.artnet.com/artists/roy-lichtenstein/modern-love-waltz-a-cwYieHSaitxcuxsqnOWPuA2


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Amadea said:


> Is there a particular painting you like to associate with Mozart?  Abstractism is an interesting choice, as many abstract artists were inspired by music. Kandinsky, the father of abstract art, had a very strong relationship with music and he tried to "paint music". His art was very spiritual too. Also Mark Rothko was inspired by Mozart.


There wasn't one particular work that inspired that notion. Just his overall style I felt matched Mozart well in my head! Listening to Mozart while looking at Pollock is quite fun.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Rachmaninoff's _Vesper's/All Night Vigil_ reminds me of _Christ in the Desert_ by Ivan Kramskoi; each full of very sad Russian soulfulness:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris...Ivan_Kramskoy_-_Google_Cultural_Institute.jpg

The music of Mussorgsky is best captured visually by Ilya Repin's portrait of the composer: wild eyed, fanatical, stubborn, and raw:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fb/Mussorgsky_Repin.jpg


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Brahms: Sunset by J. M. W. Turner (1830-5)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ae/Joseph_Mallord_William_Turner_%281775-1851%29_-_Sunset_-_N01876_-_National_Gallery.jpg

This painting contains all the essential Brahmsian colours. Bright optimistic yellow on the top left-hand side corner which can be found occasionally in late Brahms. Greyish colours below are the pastoral elements which are never apparent but prevalent in his whole œuvre. These modest, earthly colours match his music much more than something like lush green which I would identify with Dvořák. The hectic yellow on the top right hand-side is the everlasting sehnsucht and it is intertwined with the wistful and autumnal orange. Notice how they confine the hopeful brightness to a lonely corner. The blood coloured reflection of the sun in the centre is the biggest attention grabber and it is his passionate core and youthful potency but in reality it is a mere reflection of his ideals and ambitions. They are all sunken in the pernicious dark sea which is the reality that will get the best of him eventually. Notice the juxtaposition between the black and red in the centre, how the lamenting old Brahms is trying to suppress the fantasies of his younger self. And he will succeed when the sun goes down. The sun is God...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Highwayman said:


> Brahms: Sunset by J. M. W. Turner (1830-5)
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ae/Joseph_Mallord_William_Turner_%281775-1851%29_-_Sunset_-_N01876_-_National_Gallery.jpg
> 
> This painting contains all the essential Brahmsian colours. Bright optimistic yellow on the top left-hand side corner which can be found occasionally in late Brahms. Greyish colours below are the pastoral elements which are never apparent but prevalent in his whole œuvre. These modest, earthly colours match his music much more than something like lush green which I would identify with Dvořák. The hectic yellow on the top right hand-side is the everlasting sehnsucht and it is intertwined with the wistful and autumnal orange. Notice how they confine the hopeful brightness to a lonely corner. The blood coloured reflection of the sun in the centre is the biggest attention grabber and it is his passionate core and youthful potency but in reality it is a mere reflection of his ideals and ambitions. They are all sunken in the pernicious dark sea which is the reality that will get the best of him eventually. Notice the juxtaposition between the black and red in the centre, how the lamenting old Brahms is trying to suppress the fantasies of his younger self. And he will succeed when the sun goes down. The sun is God...


I like that painting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Amadea said:


> Hi! When answering this thread: Describe the Music of your Favorite Composer(s) we also asked ourselves what artworks could best describe our favourite composers. Different answers have comed to mind, so we decided to make this new thread. There are no rules, just match your favourite composers to the artworks (of any kind, from any time) that can best describe them in your personal view and the emotions they give you. Possibly, describe why you have chosen those artworks in particular. Write the name of the painting and put a link. There are no right or wrong answers.
> 
> 1) Vivaldi: Still Life with a Lobster by Jan Davidsz de Heem (1643)
> https://pixels.com/featured/still-l...-jan-davidsz-de-heem-jan-davidsz-de-heem.html
> ...


Great choices!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Amadea said:


> Is there a particular painting you like to associate with Mozart?  Abstractism is an interesting choice, as many abstract artists were inspired by music. Kandinsky, the father of abstract art, had a very strong relationship with music and he tried to "paint music". His art was very spiritual too. Also Mark Rothko was inspired by Mozart.


This one seems to convey what I am attempting to express in comparing these two men.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/--prhUmN_P...son_pollock_painting_by_amau41200-d4vjeut.jpg


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Fascinating thread! I've always thought about something similar, but I never dared.

I'm posting some examples later. For now, to bed.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> *Please link to the images like Amadea did. If you choose to have them show up in the thread instead, make sure you do that by linking to an external site (via the [ img ] picture url [ /img ] mechanism, without the space), for copyright reasons.*


Reminder. I have deleted a post where the picture was uploaded to the Talk Classical server. In Danish law (which we have to follow as the server is in Denmark) even a photograph of an art work is copyrighted if the art work itself is not.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I wonder if anyone can think of a CM composer who would be a musical equivalent of H.R.Giger. Giger is a painter of dark psychedelic horror. He is the author of the alien from the Alien franchise among other things.










of course Jerry Goldsmith comes to mind, but he is not considered a CM composer by the purists


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Jacck said:


> I wonder if anyone can think of a CM composer who would be a musical equivalent of H.R.Giger. Giger is a painter of dark psychedelic horror. He is the author of the alien from the Alien franchise among other things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm. What about Anton Webern? 



Also, some things by Stravinsky. The Rite of Spring might work very well. It's chaotic, avant-garde, crazy, scary. John Williams used Stravinsky as inspiration for the theme of Tatooine in Star Wars. 



Also some things by Schoenberg and Shostakovich might fit. More than scary I'd call them unsettling but they might work perfectly in a sci-fi horror movie: 









Gustav Holst's "The Planets" is also very inspirational for sci-fi soundtracks composers:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Amadea said:


> Mmm. What about Anton Webern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Shostakovich is the closest for me. I see the music of Webern and Schoenberg (and other total atonalists) as the equivalents of Pollock. Since Giger's paintings still contain some concrete imagery, the music cannot be completely atonal. And Shostakovich is pretty dark, almost biomechanistic like the paintings of Giger. I don't experience the music of Schoenberg and Webern as dark, rather as mad, surreal and bizarre. The darkest composers for me are Shostakovich and Allan Pettersson


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Jacck said:


> I think Shostakovich is the closest for me. I see the music of Webern and Schoenberg (and other total atonalists) as the equivalents of Pollock. Since Giger's paintings still contain some concrete imagery, the music cannot be completely atonal. And Shostakovich is pretty dark, almost biomechanistic like the paintings of Giger. I don't experience the music of Schoenberg and Webern as dark, rather as mad, surreal and bizarre. The darkest composers for me are Shostakovich and Allan Pettersson


Look at Gustav Holst's The Planets Suite as well:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Amadea said:


> Look at Gustav Holst's The Planets Suite as well:


yes, Holst's music contains some of the mystery and adventure and I like it quite a lot. Not just the Planets, but also many of his choral works such as Ode to Death. Holst was a huge inspiration for film music composers of the 20th century. He is not sufficiently dark for Giger, but he contains some of the mystery


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

For Brahms: _Joseph the Carpenter_ by Geoerges de la Tour:

Like Brahms it is mostly dark and thick and detailed but beneath Brahms layers of thickness there's always a place of light and warmth. The subject matter of the carpenter hard at work reminds me of Brahms as a great craftsman. When I listen to Brahms I think if fine, faithful, and study German craftsmanship: wooden clocks and dressers that show the finest and most solid woodworking.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_the_Carpenter#/media/File:La_Tour.jpg


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

How about _The Scream_ by Edvard Munch for Shostakovich, at least starting with the Symphony #5 when Stalin had crushed his spirit?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_S...d,_91_x_73_cm,_National_Gallery_of_Norway.jpg


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Or maybe Shostakovich belongs somewhere between The Scream and Soviet Propaganda art? Scroll to the Soviet robot:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/738988...ChEnot6UnEtw2j-C3ZiSJqQeV4KvVeKhoCD7MQAvD_BwE


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Jacck said:


> yes, Holst's music contains some of the mystery and adventure and I like it quite a lot. Not just the Planets, but also many of his choral works such as Ode to Death. Holst was a huge inspiration for film music composers of the 20th century. He is not sufficiently dark for Giger, but he contains some of the mystery


I think "Mars" would be a good fit for some of the paintings I've seen. Speaking of, if you're interested in sci-fi, the soundtrack of the tv show Mars by Nick Cave and Warren Ellis is beautiful in my opinion:


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Coach G said:


> Or maybe Shostakovich belongs somewhere between The Scream and Soviet Propaganda art? Scroll to the Soviet robot:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/738988...ChEnot6UnEtw2j-C3ZiSJqQeV4KvVeKhoCD7MQAvD_BwE


Shostakovich hated the Communist party though. His son said he cried two times in his life: when his mother died and when they commanded him to join the party. The Scream fits more in my opinion. But I do find sophistication in Shostakovich, so my personal choice was Pollock.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Amadea said:


> I think "Mars" would be a good fit for some of the paintings I've seen. Speaking of, if you're interested in sci-fi, the soundtrack of the tv show Mars by Nick Cave and Warren Ellis is beautiful in my opinion:


you can post soundtracks in the movie subsection of the forum, if you want
Film Score of the Day
yes, I am quite familiar with film music and soundtracks. Before I discovered classical music some 5 years ago, I had been listening to movie music for some 10 or more years prior to that. And I do like scifi/fantasy/horror/mystery moods that some of these sountracks evoke and with a few exceptions, I do not really find equivalents of these soundscapes or moods in classical music. I wish that many film composers would compose symphonies, where we would get a combination of the atmosphere of a movie soundtrack and the sophisticated musical structure of a symphonic work. There are a few exptions of classical composers who composed almost film-like symphonies (for example Braga Santos)


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Amadea said:


> *Shostakovich hated the Communist party though*. His son said he cried two times in his life: when his mother died and when they commanded him to join the party. The Scream fits more in my opinion. But I do find sophistication in Shostakovich, so my personal choice was Pollock.


That's why I think it would have to be a painting _between_ Munch's _The Scream_ and Soviet Propaganda: maybe _The Scream _ done in the style of Soviet Propaganda; like so much of Shostakovich's music: ostensibly Soviet Propaganda with a "scream" somewhere hidden deep beneath the irony and sarcasm.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Coach G said:


> That's why I think it would have to be a painting _between_ Munch's _The Scream_ and Soviet Propaganda: maybe _The Scream _ done in the style of Soviet Propaganda; like so much of Shostakovich's music: ostensibly Soviet Propaganda with a "scream" somewhere hidden deep beneath the irony and sarcasm.


Hmmm. Interesting. I don't remember much about soviet propaganda painters from contemporary art class, I didn't study them so much, but I'll search something like that and let you know. Maybe I can find a "dark satire" or something.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Art innovators with the same name, from the same town in the same age:
Gustav Klimt and Gustav Mahler.

A random artwork from Klimt: The Kiss

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Kiss_(Klimt)#/media/File:The_Kiss_-_Gustav_Klimt_-_Google_Cultural_Institute.jpg


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...0FD9E4&selectedIndex=0&FORM=IRPRST&ajaxhist=0

That work by Pollock reminds me of Chopin. The wavy nature and colors reminiscent of water match the music well IMO.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Chopin and Van Gogh are a match in heaven though.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Bach: Concerto in D Minor for Two Violins and Orchestra. When I knew nothing of twentieth-century art Paul Klee's painting inspired by Bach's music made a connection. I like to imagine one player making the down bows and the other the up bows.

Paul Klee, Heroic Fiddling
https://www.google.com/search?q=Pau...ECAEQHA&biw=1148&bih=597#imgrc=V09XdQPJqxup6M


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Chopin and Van Gogh are a match in heaven though.


Akira Kurosawa probably thought so, too. Here is a clip from _Dreams_, a kind of avant-garde film that Kurosawa made late in life after his reputation as one of the greatest movie directors of all time was sealed and he had no more world's to conquer. It's actually a collection of about seven or eight short films and each film is a retelling of one of Kurosawa's night dreams. See if you can recognize the famous director that was cast in the role of Vincent Van Gogh. If you want to skip right to the Chopin sequence move it up to about 7 minutes in.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Roger Knox said:


> Bach: Concerto in D Minor for Two Violins and Orchestra. When I knew nothing of twentieth-century art Paul Klee's painting inspired by Bach's music made a connection. I like to imagine one player making the down bows and the other the up bows.
> 
> Paul Klee, Heroic Fiddling
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Pau...ECAEQHA&biw=1148&bih=597#imgrc=V09XdQPJqxup6M


what is the painting of?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> what is the painting of?


Paul Klee had a lifelong passion for music, and his "musical" paintings were meant to convey some of his deep emotion and passion. He was painting what he was feeling, not trying to represent music or musicians. He was trying to convey his internal musicality.

So, in effect, the painting is of his internal mental and emotional states with regards to music.

"at the age of 7, violin classes at the Municipal Music School. He was so talented on violin that, aged 11, he received an invitation to play as an extraordinary member of the Bern Music Association."

The Paul Klee website states the black zigzag lines "resemble the smooth movements of a bow moving back and forth across the strings. The circles and dashes throughout, while indecipherable, are reminiscent of reading musical notation".

The L shaped image on the center left of the painting looks to me, like an abstract side view of the scroll on a violin.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Obvious, maybe, but Francis Poulenc and this un-named evocation of 1920s Paris
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/6f/63/55/6f635514ca096b5fee49cc39ab9edb2f.jpg

And for Sibelius, it has to be something by Eero Jarnefelt: e.g.
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/26/e8/76/26e876ed40796ad3ea0c6de235602e9a.jpg


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I think I found just the right one for Shostakovich (at least for his symphonies #5-15). If we are to believe the words of _Testimony_, the composer's disputed second-hand memoir; all the Shostakovich symphonies are "tombstones" to the great masses not just from World War II, the Revolution, the Civil War, but also to (implied) the great purges. This is Apotheosis of War by a Russian artist, Vasily Vereshchagin, (very important to capture that sense of sad Russian soulfulness). He lived from 1842-1904, and died two years before Shostakovich was born in 1906.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Apotheosis_of_War#/media/File:Apotheosis.jpg


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Vaughan Williams symphonies and the paintings of Paul Nash?

I have recently had the good fortune to discover the paintings of the Danish artist Hammershoi as they appeared on the covers of Chandos recordings of the symphonies of Niels Gade......an ideal combination in my opinion ( although the paintings are perhaps more 'modern' than the music of Gade!)


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Simon Moon said:


> Paul Klee had a lifelong passion for music, and his "musical" paintings were meant to convey some of his deep emotion and passion. He was painting what he was feeling, not trying to represent music or musicians. He was trying to convey his internal musicality.
> 
> So, in effect, the painting is of his internal mental and emotional states with regards to music.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Coach G said:


> I think I found just the right one for Shostakovich (at least for his symphonies #5-15). If we are to believe the words of _Testimony_, the composer's disputed second-hand memoir; all the Shostakovich symphonies are "tombstones" to the great masses not just from World War II, the Revolution, the Civil War, but also to (implied) the great purges. This is Apotheosis of War by a Russian artist, Vasily Vereshchagin, (very important to capture that sense of sad Russian soulfulness). He lived from 1842-1904, and died two years before Shostakovich was born in 1906.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Apotheosis_of_War#/media/File:Apotheosis.jpg


Oh Yes! Well done.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


Yes, Paul Klee's Heroic Fiddling conveys a lot of energy. 

But not three-fold lol-ing, I resent that.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Young Mozart

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe..._by_William_Congreve_-_Google_Art_Project.jpg


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


I wish you would have replied with something constructive.

While I am a Klee fan, I am not a fan of his 'musical' paintings.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Simon Moon said:


> I wish you would have replied with something constructive.
> 
> While I am a Klee fan, I am not a fan of his 'musical' paintings.


I think this thread begun by Amadea is a great idea! One may have serious thoughts about connections between art and music, and have one's own creativity stimulated, and there's also room for wit and enjoyment. As for 20th and 21st century creations, let's live and let live, please. Actually, I am a fan of Klee's musical paintings.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Simon Moon said:


> I wish you would have replied with something constructive.
> 
> While I am a Klee fan, I am not a fan of his 'musical' paintings.


Apologies Simon and Roger, I shouldn't have replied as I did, I find it difficult to take those paintings seriously though.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> Apologies Simon and Roger, I shouldn't have replied as I did, I find it difficult to take those paintings seriously though.


Thank you, apologies accepted. I have made posts like that. Hope we will find some interests in common in the future.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Roger Knox said:


> I think this thread begun by Amadea is a great idea! One may have serious thoughts about connections between art and music, and have one's own creativity stimulated, and there's also room for wit and enjoyment. As for 20th and 21st century creations, let's live and let live, please. Actually, I am a fan of Klee's musical paintings.


Thanks, but it was mainly Coach G's idea! ^_^ I suggest you to give a look at the thread "Describe your favorite composers" as well. I put the link in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Bellerophon (May 15, 2020)

I would match Beethovens Eroica with the works of Vanbrugh, particularly Blenheim Palace and Seaton Delaval


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> https://www.bing.com/images/search?...0FD9E4&selectedIndex=0&FORM=IRPRST&ajaxhist=0
> 
> That work by Pollock reminds me of Chopin. The wavy nature and colors reminiscent of water match the music well IMO.


Pollock composed with jazz in his head and seeking to capture its essence in paint.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

There's a YouTube channel that is based on this idea: *art&music*


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

jim prideaux said:


> (...)
> 
> I have recently had the good fortune to discover the paintings of the Danish artist Hammershoi as they appeared on the covers of Chandos recordings of the symphonies of Niels Gade......an ideal combination in my opinion ( although the paintings are perhaps more 'modern' than the music of Gade!)


It's a very a-historical combination. Gade belongs to a much elder generation and cultural/painterly references. But there can be something refreshing in putting new visual perspectives to music, opening new ways of looking at the music too. Hammershøi's tendency to abstraction, one of the reasons for his popularity with us, might facilitate a more non-sentimental or philosophical approach to Gade, in a way.

BTW, Hogwood's set is the best of those symphonies, IMHO.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> It's a very a-historical combination. Gade belongs to a much elder generation and cultural/painterly references. But there can be something refreshing in putting new visual perspectives to music, opening new ways of looking at the music too. Hammershøi's tendency to abstraction, one of the reasons for his popularity with us, might facilitate a more non-sentimental or philosophical approach to Gade, in a way.
> 
> BTW, Hogwood's set is the best of those symphonies, IMHO.


I understood ( even as I contributed the post above!) that my observation was essentially ahistorical but this does not appear to prevent me from making the association....in the same way that for some reason I seem to hear Gade as a precursor to Nielsen!


----------

